# Voices of Opera demo contest



## JEPA (May 7, 2019)

just copied it from the facebook page,

https://apps.facebook.com/whcontests/voices-of-opera-demo-contest







*VOICES OF OPERA DEMO CONTEST*
The winner will receive a free year of our premium *Composer*Cloud Plus subscription on a hard drive (or an additional year if you’re already a member); the two runner-ups will receive a free year of *Composer*Cloud X (or an additional year if you’re already a member). *Please note*: you must enable Flash to listen to the audio of each submission. If you do not have Flash, it can be downloaded here: https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


If you don’t have Voices of Opera, you can download it for free for 14 days to enter the contest. Register here.
You will submit an original composition or a copyright free classical composition featuring Voices of Opera.
The composition can be any genre, but must prominently feature Voices of Opera. We are most interested in hearing Voices of Opera used in contemporary music, or as textures in EDM and other genres in interesting new ways.
The top 20 entries will be decided by votes and Voices of Opera producers Doug Rogers and Nick Phoenix will choose the top 3 winners from the top 20 entries.
One vote per person (we reserve the right to remove any entry if we suspect there are voting irregularities).
Your demos may be featured on the Voices of Opera product page and on our social media channels.
Submission deadline is 5.19.2019 and the winners will be announced on 5.21.2019.


Register and receive your free trial licenses here: www.soundsonline.com/voices-of-opera?section=contest

If you don't have a Soundsonline.com account, click here to create an account.

https://facebook.wizehive.com/webform/voices-of-opera-demo-contest (Enter Now!)
*Contest Timeline:*
*SUBMIT YOUR ENTRY:*
5/6 at 12:00pm through 5/19 at 11:59pm

*VOTING IS OPEN:*
5/6 at 12:00pm through 5/19 at 11:59pm

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED:*
5/21 at 3:00pm

(All times are EST.)


----------

